# Tank Ideas



## mellieellieissa (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for some ideas for my tank. I'm pretty new to the hobby, I've had a 30 gallon tank set up for almost a year now (which I got from someone else). Throughout the year I've really worked to improve the tank. I added a protein skimmer and a water jet. My tank has live rocks and live sand.

Since receiving the tank, I haven't added or lost any fish. I have one Damselfish, two black and white clownfish, and one unidentified pink fish that usually hides out in the corner of the tank. I also have a few snails hiding out in there. Maybe 3 or 4.

I would really like to make my tank more colorful, and I'm looking for some ideas on what I could add to achieve that. It doesn't necessarily have to be a fish, but I would really like to be able to add something living to the tank. I would like it to be fairly easy to care for, but I'm willing to put the time into something a little more challenging, provided I can find information on the internet on how to do that.

I'm really interested in sea cucumbers or starfish, but I'm not sure if there are any that would really be happy in my 30 gal. I'm also a little nervous because I've heard that these are a little harder to care for. Fish would also be a good addition, but I'm not completely sure what would be compatible with the fish I already have.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Starfish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Marble Sea Star, Assorted
Coral Polyps: Colonial Coral and Button Polyp Corals
Mushroom Coral: Hardy Coral Mushrooms for Reef Aquarists
LPS Corals: LPS Stony Corals and other Hard Corals for the Aquarium


----------



## mellieellieissa (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just thinking, would a feather duster or tube worm work?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

mellieellieissa said:


> I was just thinking, would a feather duster or tube worm work?


Absolutely.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

mellieellieissa said:


> I was just thinking, would a feather duster or tube worm work?


Absolutely. Coco Worm


----------

